# what is an ISH sect A



## kezimac (10 February 2012)

in my horses passport (green ish) her dam is noted as ISH sect A and so some of her other grand dam etc,.... what does this mean?

she has Sect A dam (slight resemblance) and TB sire(abdullah)

dam then has TB sire (bassompierre) and Sect A dam (brief resemblance) and her dam then is the same- sire (awkward brief TB) and dam (no resemblance ISH sect a)  - I take it she is basically TB then!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (10 February 2012)

Section A means that all breeding is recorded with both sire being approved and dam sire being approved in her backbreeding.She is classified as ISH as somewhere in the backbreeding(Think it was grandmother) which was an ISH so that means that somewhere in her breeding there is a stallion or mare that was registered as an irish sport horse but yes by the looks of it a lot of tb blood in there.Hope this makes sense.


----------



## kezimac (10 February 2012)

excellent thanks - so doesnt necessarily mean that her dam was even half ID so my horse could be 98% TB then!!


----------



## hilly (12 February 2012)

Not just any "basically TB"! Some world-class eventing bloodlines there too, e.g Abdullah is Jakata's sire; Bassompierre produced the Sydney Olympics gold medallist winner, Custom Made and Supreme Rock's dam - Rineen Classic - was the same Bassompierre x Awkward Brief cross. 

Section A simply means that the mare was registered in the main studbook with no chinks in her pedigree and parents had green passports. (All HSI passports will be green from 2012 anyhow). Not the level of TB blood (7/8 in her case). 

Guard her, she's blue-blood eventing broodmare material.


----------



## kezimac (29 August 2012)

wow hadnt realised she had such good breeding!!!!! looking at the stud book she has 2 full sisters somewhere I might try to track them down as mine is so nice a younger model would be nice!!!!!!!


----------



## gadetra (29 August 2012)

Your mare has top class TB ISH breeding-if you don't breed from her I may have to steal her from you in order to do so. If I bring a really big coat she might fit under it...


----------



## kezimac (29 August 2012)

thanks makes me feel so lucky to have her, although not sure would ever breed from her.

unfortunately she had an accident before i bought her (I only found out after quizzing the owner when i told her that the vet had found Kissing spines  

She is completely sound now and has never ever bucked with me even though on xray she has 5 spinous processes close or touching - vet said its more likely due to trauma and after i spoke to owner she told me she had gone through a fence and went over backwards 4 yrs ago- (If i had known i wouldnt have bought her) but she is doing really well now with steroid injections in her spine and the vet has said I could breed from her as she could easily carry a foal and its not conformational.

Not sure i would breed from her BUT nice to know she has good lines should i ever want to.


----------

